# Pollini's Beethoven sonata cycle....



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Opinions please?
Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Itullian said:


> Opinions please?
> Thanks :tiphat:


I have his late sonatas with are stunningly played. Perhaps that standard didn't quite keep up throughout his cycle


----------



## Over the Rainbow (Oct 12, 2018)

I have try a lot of Pollini CD, really I was always disappointed (Schubert, Brahms, Beethoven included sonatas ...)
Of course, it is a great pianist, but his playing does not appeal to me.
There is for me only one exception of what I know:







The other sonatas of his cycle are really not of my taste.
His technique is exceptional but I feel no emotion and find the interpretation as "cold"

This is only my humble opinion


----------

